# CFS book to raise funds for research



## 22268 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello every body!I'm a sufferer of CFS from Australia and I'm posting to let you all know about a project that's heavily involving CFSers.I have been a member of the 'Not Crazy' support forum based in Australia Not Crazy.net/forum for over a year now. It is very much a family for most sufferers who post regularly like myself.We have a section where we can post our artwork, photography and creative writing. A while ago I had an idea to put together a book, a collection of the artwork, photography and poetry of CFSers with proceeds going to CFS research.My vision for this book is to share with the rest of the world the way we express ourselves and our situation with CFS through our creativity. Your work doesn't have to be up to professional standards - we are going to be sharing all sorts of work, it's not so much about what we produce/create - its WHY. I know a lot of sufferers who find comfort in being creative and this is what the book is about. Each person is going to have a double page spread - one for their artwork/poem/photograph and one for a little spiel about why they create, how it helps them etc. We are hoping to have it done by May 12 for Awareness Day, but are trying not to push deadlines. Currently we are collecting submissions and hope to have everyone's in by the end of January.If you are interested in submitting artwork, photography or creative writing please check out this link http://www.notcrazy.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2542][/URL] for detailsYou will also find there examples of what the layout of the book will look like and a couple more topics about this project. If you have any questions then fire away! My email address is kirrily_30###hotmail.comfor those of you who would like more info, but most can be found through the above link.We are hoping to collect works from sufferers from all over the place, so if you know of anywhere else to post this please let me know. Also if you know of other sufferers who might be interested please pass on the info.Thanks!Kirrily(hope I've created all the links properly!)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

If anyone here wanted to participate in this, I just wanted to post this as a reminder!They are hoping to have all submissions turned in within the next 3 weeks! So if you were hoping to make a submission, don't forget!(I've got my submissions sent in, and am looking forward to seeing the project continue forward!)


----------



## 22268 (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a reminder to those interested... one week to go for submissions for this project! If anyone needs more time just let me know ASAP







The project is coming along nicely so thanks M&M for your contribution, I hope to have more from here!


----------

